# Can't believe it!!!



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a failed cycle in June and at the time of transfer it didn't look like I would have any for freezing so I didn't phone to check.  I was planning to go abroad for possible donor eggs and had a call and letter to say I have 2 perfect blasts in storage!!! I am in shock this is a month after my cycle!  

So going for first ever fet hopefully.  Now the worry starts that they won't survive the thaw, the worry never ends.  Any positive stories with only 2 frosties would be great x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck and hope they do ok. 

Best bet is get info from clinic as success rates vary hugely but I know women who only had 1 embryo, it thawed ok and she got a bfp ( eg misty b - due in a couple of weeks )


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

HI Minidaisy
That's GREAT news! 
I have had a BFP last week, I had 2 x 5 day blasts on ice. Only had one thawed and transferred. The whole process was so much more relaxed than fresh cycles, I had acupuncture, lots of laughs and my body was in much better shape - so you have a huge chance of success
x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MiniDaisy*, what a lovely letter that must of been  much better than the usual gas bill 
I've got one frozen which we're using next month. Don't get me started on the 'will it thaw okay' worries . I've never been such a worrier in my life. 
So fingers crossed for us all. Hopefully this is the one for us . Xx


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ladies. Jam and cream lets hope this is our time and jojonz what a positive story. I am hoping this is a more relaxed cycle too fingers crossed xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Minidaisy i had 5 frozen blasts following my fresh failed cycle. I had the first fet in march 2014 and dh and I decided to transfer only one embryo. I was very worried about the embryo not surviving thethaw. Not only did it survive the thaw but i also got my bfp and am now nearly 21 weeks pregnant.

So don't give up.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I love to hear stories like this. Helps my positivity. X


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

ThTs fab Evan and you still have all your other snow babies waiting.  Congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I only got 1 frostie from my cycle. I'm 27 weeks today


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations wibble it just goes to show it def only takes 1! I hope I'm as lucky xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh it def only takes one and sometimes that one can split and become TWO  best of luck everything crossed x


----------

